# Donnie Darko.....



## Havoc (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok so someone explain this movie to me I'm lost.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 11, 2006)

it's pretentious and emo...it had some theme about time travel and destiny and shit. The best thing about it was that it seemed creepy until u figure out it sucked


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 11, 2006)

totally agree with the hoe above me...


----------



## olaf (Apr 11, 2006)

@Havoc: If you want to know more about Donnie Darko, you should vistit Donnie Darko FC.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Ok so someone explain this movie to me I'm lost.



What exactly are you lost about?


----------



## C?k (Apr 12, 2006)

brilliant movie its a bit confusing if you've just seen it without paying much attention but the second time you watch it kinda explains everything you missed the first view ^_^....(obviously )

lol, like shoomsday asked, what are you lost about? if we cant help the donnie darko FC has almost all the answers XD


----------



## Bya Bya (Apr 12, 2006)

It was OK movie, but that bunny-ghost kinda freaked me out at first O_O;;


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 12, 2006)

Donnie Darko is about a guy who escapes his own death, so he went against fate, but fate will always catch up with you is I guess what the film is about. Donnie is on a string of medication, so he is kind of nuts and can't control his body or mind very well, this was how he escaped his death at first. The events that follow are all things which would happen if he had stayed alive, however, that was not his fate after all.

I'm not suprised the film confused you i'm confusing myself trying to explain it 

XX


----------



## C?k (Apr 12, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> It was OK movie, but that bunny-ghost kinda freaked me out at first O_O;;


 
yeh it has that effect on a lot of people...although i found him shocking cool


----------



## king nothing (Apr 12, 2006)

*Donnie Darko*

After my Third time watching the film I really think Donnie had to kill the frank in the rabbit costume because if he had not there would have never been the manipulated dead (the rabbit) who would have guided him through the whole process.

anybody else got any theories?


----------



## king nothing (Apr 12, 2006)

I always post topics to late! damnit!

 I think Donnie had to kill the frank in the rabbit costume because if he had not there would have never been the manipulated dead (the rabbit) who would have guided him through the whole process.


----------



## C?k (Apr 12, 2006)

This thread has _already_ been made, you actually posted in it lol, like someone said in the other thread it might be easier if you went into the Donnie Darko FC we got lots of theories there ^_^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2006)

I watched it one time, and I didn't understand what the heck was going on.

I could probably watch it again now, and maybe get some idea. But, it wasn't that great IMO, so I will not.

Anyway, I think the FC is a good idea.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 12, 2006)

Donnie Darko is a masterpiece, it shows how his life could've gone the other way. First he was supposed to die a VIRGIN,never knew LOVE and more importantly he was afraid he would die alone (no God). So he is given the chance to escape his fate at the expense of others (teachers getting fired,jail time for the pedo,Deaths etc) So finally he gets an answer to his question (there is a God) so dying isn't all that bad..that's why we see him at the end lauighing,knowing that there's really something...

Once again=masterpiece IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds interesting if you put it that way.

Maybe I'll give it another try. I mean I was only paying half attention the first time, and we had about 5 other people going nuts while watching it.


----------



## Seany (Apr 12, 2006)

Such an awesome movie . I agree with your theory.


----------



## Seany (Apr 12, 2006)

I never get tired of this movie


----------



## Yosha (Oct 23, 2006)

*Donnie Darko*

I have seen multiple threads asking about what the movie is about but the great thing is that it is how you interpret it. Other than this movie is amazing and seems to grab your attention unless your a fucking ratard with not taste who enjoys movies that are bland.

Please comment on the movie.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 23, 2006)

It was merely alright. Not the best movie out there, hell it wouldnt even make my top 20. i give it a 7/10 for making you think.


----------



## Ofeigr (Oct 23, 2006)

i really liked it. The rabbit is a it disturbing lol  We need more movie like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2006)

With blade, it was pretty good but nothing groundbreaking.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 23, 2006)

It was good for the most part, it had an intresting concept to say the least.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Oct 23, 2006)

I love this movie.

But I love most philosophical movies.

The rabbit scares the crap out of me, and I have a funny story somewhat related to that.  One of my old roommates was a fantasy freak and was working on a costume so she could be a deer-woman thing for a fairy festival.  And it actually looked really good because she is talented, even if I don't like her as a person very much.

But not too long after we had watched Donnie Darko one of my friends came to visit and somehow managed to be sneaky enough to put the mask on and my other roommate and I turned around and kind of screamed because it looked like the rabbit mask. 

Anyway.  Donnie Darko is made of win, Jake Gyllenhall is hot, and I should watch that movie again sometime soon. X)


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 24, 2006)

i've watched it, honestly i didnt understand anything, i mean the purpose of the movie. didnt enjoy it, but it has high reputation on imdb.com


----------



## cygnus (Oct 27, 2006)

Its simple.

There's a rip in space-time, the engine comes from the rip. Frank from the future, who is a manipulated dead, saves him so that he can save the universe by giving a reason for the engine to be there. And that reason is a wormhole. All the stuff that happened in the movie (killing current Frank so that he can become a manipulated dead, burning the house etc) happened just so that the engine would be sucked into a wormhole. A wormhole is a reason, the rip in space-time, and Frank from the future wasnt. Or something like that.

Theres a horn just before Donnie dies too, Frank was trying to save his life, he didn't actually have to die.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 27, 2006)

Just like cygnus said, the story is not that hard to understand. They even mention this book about time travel, that pretty much explains the whole story, especially how everything is related.

I'd say this movie is ok, nothing great or groundbreaking, but at least above average. 6 or 7/10 is fair imo.


----------



## Emery (Oct 27, 2006)

Pretty much one of my favourite movies.  10/10

Total mindfuck.


----------



## c_wong428 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmmm.....perhaps, that explains it.

But, yeah one of my favourtie movies ever, gave me a great new outlook on life as well! didnt like the directors cut though, kind retracted from the original rather than adding as such.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2006)

I only saw this movie once. I was young, it was late, and I fell asleep about 5 times throughout the movie.

I didn't really "get it", because I fell asleep, and was surrounded by drunknen idiots (my brother and his friends were having a "party" aka, an excuse to get drunk).

I should watch it again sometime.


----------



## Mariia (Oct 28, 2006)

I watched it twice. The first time I didn't get it at all .. and after a while I didn't feel like watching it, since I meant it was boring. but then later on I tried to watch it once again - and this time it was better. I liked the movie, although i didn't feel like it was the best i had ever seen.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 23, 2006)

was nice, yeh nice indeed. i give it a 8/10 (im strict with my rating)


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah it was a nice movie.  Even though they were trying to make it sound really complicated with all the timetravel, in the end it came down to be about love.  I love love.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I loved that movie, and the bunny was freaking scary o__O

One day, I will understand the entire movie completley


----------



## Haruko (Dec 25, 2006)

It was amazing, intense and scary all at the same time, although sometimes it went a bit _off_


----------



## cygnus (Dec 26, 2006)

The Director's cut makes it far easier to understand...


----------



## Brandt (Dec 26, 2006)

The movie definitely had me thinking the whole time. I had to watch it several times before I actually realised what was happening, and you pick up something new each time. I thought Donnie Darko was great. It wasn't "spectacular" in the literal sense, but it was still a fun watch.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 26, 2006)

Alternate universe, blah blah blah, manipulated dead and living.....nobody in the alternate universe can actually die which is why Frank could communicate from the future via a medium, blah blah blah blah... etc. ....cycle cycle cycle....


it's pretty fucking confusing.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 27, 2006)

Also the Mad World cover from Gary Jules fit the movie perfectly


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Dec 30, 2006)

I really enjoy this movie..even though I'm chick I went out as donnie darko for halloween


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2006)

A bit of a confusing movie.  Did Donnie time travel at the end?  Did he go back in time and decide to stay in bed to avoid all of the terrible things he saw in the future?

Swayze with an excellent performance as a p*d*p****.  He was hilarious in this.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Dec 31, 2006)

He went back in time to save Gretchen and Franks lives.
Frank only died because Donnie shot him and Gretchen only died because she was with Donnie.


----------

